# Paph. Prince Edward of York



## Jmoney (Jun 10, 2006)

a few from the archives. first two photos are of (rothschildianum 'Mount Kinabalu' x sanderianum 'Red Spehar'); the next two are of (rothschildianum 'Rex' FCC/AOS x sanderianum 'Deep Pockets').






















Registered in 1898, Paph. Prince Edward of York is arguably the most spectacular paphiopedilum hybrid ever created. Lost to cultivation for the better part of the 20th century, it was remade after the rediscovery of the legendary Paph. sanderianum, and established itself as a magnificent addition to the impressive library of Coryopedilum primary hybrids. While the progeny can vary widely according to the quality of the parents, the best Prince Edwards combine the broad and boldly-striped rothschildianum dorsal with the fabled sanderianum petals. Different clones can have petals that range from 10-16" or more in length, unfurling and lengthening over a period of days. Like the other multiflorals of section Coryopedilum, Paph. Prince Edward of York appreciates bright light, warm temperatures, and high humidity throughout the growing season. A 3-4 week winter rest with night temperatures dipping to 55 degrees helps to facilitate blooming on mature growths.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 10, 2006)

Great plants. Which one would you say is technically 'better?'


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2006)

Beautiful flowers and photos, Jason.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 10, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Great plants. Which one would you say is technically 'better?'



the color is about the same on both, the second plant has slightly larger flowers. the ruffled dorsal may or may not be a negative, though. I guess the bottom line is neither's award-quality but I like them both!


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

Jason's photos made me buy one of the latter a couple years ago. I offed it, and promptly bought another. The second is doing well but being made with older plants I find it is hard to bloom. 

Jason - comments? Has this bloomed since? 

I saw a nice cross today (darn, I could have bought it too) made with newer roth in the parentage. Any benefit to that?


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow, awesome looking flowers :clap:


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

Great flowers. Thanks for the pictures Jason. =)


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 11, 2006)

Heather said:


> Jason's photos made me buy one of the latter a couple years ago. I offed it, and promptly bought another. The second is doing well but being made with older plants I find it is hard to bloom.
> 
> Jason - comments? Has this bloomed since?
> 
> I saw a nice cross today (darn, I could have bought it too) made with newer roth in the parentage. Any benefit to that?



The first PEOY is kind of slow growing but has one NBS new growth and a few starts. The second one is a much larger plant and grows pretty quickly...unfortunately the new growth last year basal rotted (not sure why, but it was very rapid-growing and kind of floppy, despite good light) and now I'm waiting for another new growth, hopefully in line to bloom next year. If you see plants made with the next generation of roths, 'Rex' x 'MM' or 'Val' x 'MM', I'm sure they would be spectacular. 'Rex' is large but pale, if you can get the size and color out of the new roths, that might somehow make even BETTER peoy's, if imaginable.


----------



## bench72 (Jun 11, 2006)

oh great.... I recently ordered a seedling and will have possesion of in 13 days but now I will be making another call to get the BS as well... hope it is still around *fingers crossed*

so beautiful.... are the petals always this long?


----------

